
Show HN: HeatMap.TV – Realtime Google Analytics Heatmap for Big-Screen TVs - Fileformat
https://www.heatmap.tv/
======
Fileformat
Do you:

    
    
      • Have websites or apps that get a lot of traffic?
      • Have a huge TV in your office or living room?
      • Use Google Analytics?  With multiple accounts/properties?
    

Watch the location of your users in real-time and impress your friends,
colleagues and investors as your traffic swells across the region or perhaps
the globe!

Let me know what you think!

------
mistersquid
As already mentioned, the Github link is broken.

Additionally, there are 3 CTAs on the featured page, all of which go to
[https://www.heatmap.tv/ga.html](https://www.heatmap.tv/ga.html) which prompts
users to login to Google Analytics.

The FAQ assures visitors who ask "Is my data safe?"

    
    
      > Your data is only accessed by the browser, not by the
      > Heatmap.TV server. If you are concerned about the security
      > of the browser, I suggest making adding a new user to Google
      > Analytics with read-only permission to just the properties
      > that should be displayed.
    

but since the Github repo link doesn't work, visitors cannot know which
properties should be read-only.

Finally, there is a Google ad featured on the FAQ for

    
    
      > World Class Math Education - K-12, Here In Fremont
      > Award-winning after school math program offers strong
      > math curriculum. landing.russianschool.com/Mission-Viejo
    

which doesn't necessarily inspire confidence.

EDIT: Remove rhetorical request.

~~~
Fileformat
> github link

I'll get it working shortly, but it is a static website and all the
functionality is in a single page ("ga.html"), so "view source" will show you
everything that github will.

> which properties should be read-only

When I say "properties", I'm talking about the Google Analytics accounts,
properties & views. You don't want to leave a PC/TV logged in with admin
rights to GA, so the sensible thing is to add a new user just for the PC/TV
with read access to the GA stuff you want to show.

I sure hope people aren't looking in my awful source to try to do anything.

------
Sharma
I couldn't understand what it does. Also, Github link is broken.
[https://github.com/fileformat/heatmaptv](https://github.com/fileformat/heatmaptv)

~~~
Fileformat
FAQ updated, github repo now public

------
r1ch
Doesn't seem to work for me. Asks me to log in to Google, I choose my account
then it goes back and shows an empty list of sites. Never got a prompt to
approve any permissions.

~~~
Fileformat
The Google account needs to have rights to view stuff in Google Analytics.

There definitely could be problems with the Google Auth, and it probably only
works on newer browsers (I have tested on Chrome and Firefox).

Do you see any errors in the console logs?

~~~
r1ch
It gets a 403 on
[https://www.googleapis.com/analytics/v3/management/accountSu...](https://www.googleapis.com/analytics/v3/management/accountSummaries)
after logging in. I am signed in to multiple Google accounts, although the
primary account is also the one I use with analytics.

"{"error":{"errors":[{"domain":"global","reason":"insufficientPermissions","message":"Insufficient
Permission"}],"code":403,"message":"Insufficient Permission"}}"

I wasn't prompted to approve any permissions so this doesn't seem surprising.

Looks like you need to replace "scope: 'profile'" with "scope: context.SCOPE"
in your gapi.client.init call.

~~~
Fileformat
Fixed. Thanks!

I'm not sure what was going on. It was definitely working in some scenarios,
since I can see active users (with Heatmap.TV, naturally).

The Google Auth stuff has been a complete nightmare.

------
pmontra
I didn't find a description of what it does. Does it show on a map where
visitors are coming from? Maybe it would be worth adding a fourth bullet point
on the homepage.

~~~
Fileformat
Hmmm... Is the big image on the home page not showing up? It is a screenshot
of it in action on some of my websites.

~~~
pmontra
It shows up and it's the only thing that eventually made me guess what's the
service is about. A short sentence and it's no guesses :-)

------
3DdataViz
Very neat! Nice work and it was really quick to check out.

This looks especially cool in OpsBrowser 3D (disclosure - my companies
product) which provides a 3D "big screen" experience for any set of web URLs:
[https://www.landriannetworks.com/OpsBrowser3D/](https://www.landriannetworks.com/OpsBrowser3D/)

With OpsBrowser 3D I can have up to 9 instances of HeatMap.TV on the screen in
the lobby revolving around and animated in 3D!

------
Fileformat
Why did the post get "[flagged]"???

~~~
dang
Not sure, but since the site is back up, we can turn flags off for now. If any
of the users who flagged the post had a different reason, it might be helpful
to let us know at hn@ycombinator.com.

------
slackoverflower
Are you running Adsense ads on the FAQ page?

~~~
Fileformat
removed

